# truck driving employment



## calowe (Feb 27, 2011)

hi everyone

We are a family of 4 desperately wanting to make the move to Canada to start a new life, my husband is a lorry driver and we are hoping that anyone can point us in the right direction to employers as a starting base...........many thanks to all.


----------

